# Am i a mesomorph?



## BoxingRoo (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey Guys, Im new to the weightlifting scene and Im just curious as to whether mesomorphs train differently to say endos or ectos? And how do you distinguish yourself in one of those categories?

Thanks heaps


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2007)

BoxingRoo welcome to IM! 

not sure how we are supposed to answer the question about whether or not you're a mesomorph?


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 5, 2007)

Read the stickies.  There are definitions of all 3.  Welcome.


----------

